# Mk II Golf GTi.



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I moved from a TT to TVR some years ago and haven't been on this forum for ages. With the Chimaera up for sale thoughts turn to what next. The master plan was to get into a Cerbera but a bit of a hiatus with house stuff and work means that's still a way off. This time next year probably but in the meantime I keep thinking about mk2 GTis. 
Still quite affordable, likely to hold value, plentiful parts, decent fuel economy, classic insurance, low bork factor.
Who's owned one? What can possibly go wrong? Rust, clapped out suspension, worn interiors and leggy engines. Is that about it?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I had a mk2 16v many years ago it had about 80k on the clock didn’t have any major problems as I remember 
Rust around the scuttle and fuel filler can be a problem


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers, are you the guy with the immaculate yellow roadster? Andy? I remember the car from the concours at the tram museum, must have been 2012 ish? 
Thanks for replying. I think a mkII golf should be a pretty safe bet as long as it's not too rotten to start with.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes cheers








I still have yellow wish I was wearing as well


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

It's all coming back now 😁


----------



## Rustbucket (May 6, 2021)

I had a few mk2 hit’s in the past. Sold my favourite in 2007 when the kids arrived. It was a 92 j reg and I’d had it from nearly new, bought from a main dealer. They’re dead easy to work on. In the time I owned it I changed the Suspension to Koni/eibach, poly bushed it, swapped front hubs, discs and callipers for corrado items, scorpion exhaust, stereo build etc. the best bit was the Audi 2 ltr block gas flowed head with monster valves and high lift piper cam. It was perfect in every way.

However, mk2’s and mk1’s are old cars now; they creak over bumps, they don’t ride and stop like more modern cars, they are not as safe and IMHO are overpriced right now. There’s also a lot of rusty rubbish out there. That is why I bought a mk2 TT. The TT gives you the same feeling and grin factor.


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

I had a ‘85 GLI which is just a GTI with a trunk. Kept it for 13 years and 125K miles. It was very reliable. Sunroof never leaked. My first VW with power steering. Had a TDI fifth gear installed which returned great MPGs.


----------

